
Gitlab seems to have a real problem keeping women on staff or in management - AnonGitLabEmpl
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/02/03/gitlab_proclaims_diversity/
======
onlypylons
I work at GitLab. Article sums it up. All of it seems right to me. There's
also internal pushback and criticism on the diversity blog post. I guess the
plus side is if you're a man and agree with everything the e-group says you'll
go pretty far.

CEO and CMO keep saying there are inaccuracies in the story to discredit core
concerns. Seems like they're positioning it as performance issues (it wasn't,
they were all amazing and top talent) because they'd only not be able to
comment on reasons for termination. That makes sense because disagreement with
e-group and some in s-group more than once or twice is a performance issue
now. Hard for them to say everyone is lying and the lived experience of
everyone is wrong and they don't have a diversity problem with a straight
face, so implying it's a performance issue seems fitting.

~~~
bluesunday
The Chief People Officer was forced out for doing her job.

~~~
coralg
I work at GitLab and I tend to agree. It's insane!

------
GitLabber1000
From the comments in the article:

Hysterical post:
[https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/ceo/](https://about.gitlab.com/handbook/ceo/)
So it's everyone else's responsibility to speak up to the CEO (!) to help
improve his flaws? This "Readme" seems like psychological manipulation of the
masses and at the highest level.

~~~
relaunched
Ask Jamie about speaking up to Sid and the board.

~~~
GitLabber1000
Ask all the women mentioned.

------
bluesunday
So the CEO and CMO are disparaging the women in the article? After they said
they don't comment on personnel issues?

~~~
GitLabber1000
Also the CLO whose actions imply they were fired for performance.

~~~
bluesunday
actions?

~~~
coralg
She told people about a "legal process".

~~~
jhurewitz
A”legal process”? What does that even mean? What did she say and who did she
tell?

I still am having current GitLab employees reaching out to me, ones I never
even met before, sharing their stories about how they are afraid to make
reports, asking me about the legitimacy of the Lighthouse reporting tool,
asking if it is truly anonymous and who reviews the reports. I guess the must
be really pushing use of that tool now based on the number of questions I have
gotten about it.

~~~
GitLabber1000
I’d report what she did but I don’t want to get fired.

~~~
jhurewitz
LoL if you report it, it will go to her!!!

~~~
coralg
Isn't that unethical?

~~~
anongitlabber
Hells yes.

